# What inspired your business name?



## Dawni (Aug 19, 2019)

This has probably been asked before but I couldn't find anything really recent, and the names on the older posts aren't familiar to me.. And I was curious about you guys, who I interact with now here. 

I'm in the process of thinking about mine.... I'm not stumped per se, but I have so many ideas lol I'm finding it difficult to narrow down and organize my thoughts.

I like my name but I'm 50/50 on using it.. Mainly coz many people mispronounce it here lol. I also have a lot of other words that I like that "describe" my soap (and other future products) and that convey the thought behind my soap being the way they are. Some of these are raw, earth, natural, basic, undressed, real, true, earthbound...

I'm not even sure if that's how I'm supposed to go about this haha. 

What inspired, or what is the basis or story behind your business name? If you don't have a soap or bath & body business I'm still curious. If you're keen to share your logo I'm keen to know about that too.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 19, 2019)

well I was bummed at first cuz the one I wanted was already in use.  but I was talking to my oldest son and he was wondering why I wasn't trying to use the name of my farm in it some how (I really loved my little farm but lost it due to losing my job).  so after talking with him for awhile we came up with a name that worked for me
so try to find something that means a lot to you.  maybe even use the initials of you kids.  when I was doing the bees I used the initials of my grandkids and a friend who was helping me had a gson that I put in there also


----------



## Cellador (Aug 19, 2019)

I chose two family names (Grey Mills). So many "soapy" biz names are already taken, and I wanted something unique anyway.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 19, 2019)

ACTZ is all our initials. My daughter and I are C's, hubby's are the T's and A is my granddaughter Autumn with the Z being our last names. My daughters husband took our name when they married. So Actz Cosmetics was born.  

ETA: ACTZ is a dba. When my daughter first started she was CZ Wick and Suds, then she found out she hated making candles. I told her from the get go to not limit the name like she did.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 19, 2019)

When I started my business I was only making candles, and it's such a PITA to change or do a dba, that I just kept it. 

Growing up my mom had a little small business for her ceramics and crocheted items and it was her first name + attic, so at the time I never thought about it, but now I believe that's why I was drawn to the name attic, and hence, The Candle Attic was born. 

I do have a website, but it is sorely out of date, and needs working on when/if  I ever get time to do such a thing...


----------



## Nanette (Aug 19, 2019)

I took my name from my "family"--Stellastuff, Stella is my dog but she is brilliant..lol


----------



## Dawni (Aug 19, 2019)

Eh? All these months here and it's the first time I'm hearing your business names lol very interesting stories. 

@Nanette.. Cute! Hehe

@jcandleattic and @cmzaha, part of the struggle is that - thinking of a name that would encompass what all I plan to do. Soaps are a definite, but balms, creams, shampoo bars, etc. will also be there so I don't actually want the word "soap" like most local companies do.

@Cellador my last name will be too long for a company name hehe and will always be misspelled lol

@Marilyn Norgart my sons and I all have names that start with D. I am keeping that as an option too but it's not one of my favorites. I wish they spelled out something cool like @cmzaha hehe

Soon as I get my lists sorted out more maybe I'll share my ideas for mine nd get a vote if I can't decide haha


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 19, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Soaps are a definite, but balms, creams, shampoo bars, etc.


I've been thinking of going to the SOS or wherever it is (can't remember off the top of my head) to legally change my business name to The Candle Attic and gifts or something like that, but don't want to take the time or spend the money (even though I dont' think it's really all that expensive)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 19, 2019)

Dawni said:


> my sons and I all have names that start with D.



Triple D soaps or Triple D Bathworks Trio of D's bathworks Trio-D Bathworks


----------



## Misschief (Aug 19, 2019)

My business name is Mission Meadows Soapery. We live in an area of town called the Lower Mission; there's an organic vegetable garden where we like to shop occasionally and their name is Old Meadows Farm. It's also an area where I enjoy walking. The Soapery is self-explanatory. If we decide to move out of this town, I can still keep the name as it's somewhat non-specific. My logo (which I've slightly modified so it's a little more balanced left and right)....


----------



## Misschief (Aug 19, 2019)

Deleted... tried to edit but replied instead


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2019)

@Misschief I've always really liked your company name.

@Dawni Have you thought about using Dawn somehow? Your name (kind of) but also like daybreak.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 19, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Misschief I've always really liked your company name.


I agree. It has such a classy, elegant vibe to it.


dibbles said:


> @Dawni Have you thought about using Dawn somehow? Your name (kind of) but also like daybreak.


Yes. But this lol


Dawni said:


> I like my name but I'm 50/50 on using it.. Mainly coz many people mispronounce it here lol.


Most say Don, which isn't so bad, but some actually say Down, and several actually call me something that sounds like loan lol

However, I have some scribbled. My SO actually says it's better than anything I could possibly think of, my name alone but I think it's too short for a brand/business name?

Some of the names on my list.. Most are suggestions from others hehe
Dawn to Earth (my current fave)
Dawn Naturals
Up by/til Dawn
Dawn Organics (not sure coz I can't claim even 80% organic ingredients)
Naturally Dawn
Real Dawn

I even have a tagline of sorts - Real. Rustic. Raw - but I'm also undecided in that hehehe


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2019)

Dawn to Earth is my favorite too.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 20, 2019)

Originally in the early 2000's I had DoodleBug Soaps, since my Mum called me DoodleBug.  But since I didn't Register it and then didn't do much in soaping for a while , someone took it.  Even though they were not near my state I just didn't want there to be any mistakes.

Since I am going to have a Farm (soon I hope) I wanted a name that would go across anything that I may sell.  And I decided to make my soaps to look like my name... Rustic.  So Rustic Life Farm came to be.
I too need to finish taking pics of my soaps on the website.  Just got sidetracked and have not finished


----------



## Nanette (Aug 20, 2019)

I like Dawn to Earth too, but Naturally Dawn and then Dawn Naturals is pretty nice!!


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 20, 2019)

Dawni would it be appropriate to put the phonetics on the name Dawni in your business name? Or do I mean phonics.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 20, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Dawni would it be appropriate to put the phonetics on the name Dawni in your business name? Or do I mean phonics.


Maybe phonetics? Lol

I'm sorry, I'm not actually seeing how?


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 20, 2019)

Since I don't know how you like your name pronounced, I don't know how to illustrate. But you know how in a dictionary they spell how a word is pronounced instead of the actual spelling. I have seen that in brand names sometimes but I can't think of one right now.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 20, 2019)

Ohhh! I get it. Most probably won't even if I spelled it out phonetically. They'll probably wonder at the weird letters lol

I'm used to me being called Dawn, sounds like lawn, or fawn... I guess for some of you that doesn't really sound very different if you say Don (and the Brits say it better even lol), but here that O isn't elongated and "soft" but short and sharp. The shape of the mouth is more O than AW. In emails, even when it's spelled out, I get a lot of "Dear Mr. Dawn" lol

And there's this lol




Somewhere else it says dahn.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 20, 2019)

And the NYer in me pronounces it Dawuhn


----------



## Dawni (Aug 20, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> And the NYer in me pronounces it Dawuhn


Yknow I could be wrong.. East coast accents and west coast accents sound very different to me when it comes to my name. Down south is another thing. And when I said Brits I generalized em, but the Scots n Irish say it better than the English. To me at least hahaha


----------



## cerelife (Aug 21, 2019)

When I read your name suggestions the first thing that came to mind was 'Dawni Fresh Soapworks' and the second was 'From Dusk to Dawni' with a tagline of "We'll keep you clean 24 hours a day."
But I'm from the US Deep South, so I may be completely mispronouncing your name, LOL!!
My company name has absolutely nothing to do with soap or anything else that I make, but it popped into my head like an epiphany one day while I was soaping. At that point in my soaping journey I wasn't even thinking about having a business, but it felt so right that it stuck in my mind. So when I did decide to create a business, I was pleased to find that this name was available so I snatched it up! 
My company name is 'Minou Bleu' and it's pronounced ME-new Blew. Here's the genesis/inspiration behind my business name and logo:
http://www.minoubleu.com/Minou.html
And my tagline on my business cards and banner is:
"Fresh - Healthy - Handmade"
Feel free to borrow it if you'd like


----------



## Dawni (Aug 21, 2019)

Lol @cerelife if I used Dawni Fresh anything it'll never end hahaha there's a fabric softener that is named downy fresh so imagine people calling me a fabcon name lol

Dawni is an old nickname from way back when I was much cuter hehe my real name is Dawn, however you pronounce it 

I love the story behind your company name!


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 21, 2019)

cerelife said:


> When I read your name suggestions the first thing that came to mind was 'Dawni Fresh Soapworks' and the second was 'From Dusk to Dawni' with a tagline of "We'll keep you clean 24 hours a day."
> But I'm from the US Deep South, so I may be completely mispronouncing your name, LOL!!
> My company name has absolutely nothing to do with soap or anything else that I make, but it popped into my head like an epiphany one day while I was soaping. At that point in my soaping journey I wasn't even thinking about having a business, but it felt so right that it stuck in my mind. So when I did decide to create a business, I was pleased to find that this name was available so I snatched it up!
> My company name is 'Minou Bleu' and it's pronounced ME-new Blew. Here's the genesis/inspiration behind my business name and logo:
> ...



Interesting! My thought was "Dawni to Dusk!" Clean all day long!



Dawni said:


> Ohhh! I get it. Most probably won't even if I spelled it out phonetically. They'll probably wonder at the weird letters lol
> 
> I'm used to me being called Dawn, sounds like lawn, or fawn... I guess for some of you that doesn't really sound very different if you say Don (and the Brits say it better even lol), but here that O isn't elongated and "soft" but short and sharp. The shape of the mouth is more O than AW. In emails, even when it's spelled out, I get a lot of "Dear Mr. Dawn" lol
> 
> ...



Yes, people would pronounce that wrong too.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 21, 2019)

LOL @Dawni I can so relate. (my middle name is Dawn)



Dawni said:


> Yknow I could be wrong.. East coast accents and west coast accents sound very different to me when it comes to my name. Down south is another thing. And when I said Brits I generalized em, but the Scots n Irish say it better than the English. To me at least hahaha


Every area has it's different type of accent here in the States...


----------



## Dawni (Aug 21, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Every area has it's different type of accent here in the States...


As is the case here too.... Some places say our name even worse.. More like doon lols


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 21, 2019)

Dawni said:


> More like doon lols


LOL


----------



## amd (Aug 21, 2019)

My business name is A Misty Dimness Soap. It's an anagram for "soap it's my madness" which is what I used to tell people when they would tell me I was obsessed... No one really gets or appreciates my name, lol. They're just like "you name isn't Misty and what does Dimness have to with soap?" so I explain it (and then have to explain anagram usually) and they still look at me like I grew a third eye. I named my company in like 15 minutes... so I really didn't think it through. Of course, I didn't think I'd still be doing it 4 years later either... in hindsight I probably would have named it Don't Eat the Soap Co. as that seems to be what I say to a lot of people  Over the years I've shortened it to AMD Soap just so I don't have to explain it...


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Aug 22, 2019)

I was walking one day and thinking about Homo Sapiens (I'm married to an archaeologist...) and had a light bulb moment when I realized if you add an "O" in Sapien, you get Soapien. So, I impulsively named my business Homo Soapien.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 23, 2019)

This thread has been interesting. Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## Dawni (Sep 15, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> This thread has been interesting. Please let us know what you decide.


I really like Dawn to Earth, so does my sister and cousin, and it seems so do some of you. I've been planning to get it registered but real life has other plans for me and setting up this business has to be put off for several weeks, if not more.

I've blocked out an email and an IG account.. Hoping no one registers that name before me.

Now if only I can find the time to doodle a logo......


----------

